# Descriptive Video Service



## ctphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

All of a sudden I am getting Descriptive Video Service from PBS on Channel 13 in New Jersey. I contacted Charter Cable and they said its my Tivo, and there is nothing they can do about it. I have tried turning alternative audio setting off and on, no change.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you pull up the banner while the recording is playing and then select the DD icon in the menu there is a way to change which audio stream is playing.


----------



## ctphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> If you pull up the banner while the recording is playing and then select the DD icon in the menu there is a way to change which audio stream is playing.


Do you mean the Dolby Digital icon? If I select that and try the settings I still get the Descriptive Video Service dialog over the regular audio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There was a weird bug a while back where TiVo would always play the descriptive audio for some stations, something about how it was interleaved with the regular audio. But they fixed that a long time ago and I haven't seen anyone else complain since. 

The only way to really know if it's the TiVos fault is to watch the same channel on a regular bix and see if it does the same thing. If it doesn't then you'll have to call TiVo.


----------



## ctphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

I did look on another TV in our house with a Charter Box, it did not have the issue, so I assume it is just the Tivo doing it. Its the only channel it is happening to, weird.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Might want to call TiVo support and at least log the bug. 

What channel is it? I have Charter too, so maybe I can duplicate the issue and file a report in solidarity.


----------



## ctphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

Channel 13 WNET PBS, New York - New Jersey


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unfortunately I live across the country so I don't have access to that channel. I tried my local PBS channel and I did not get the descriptive audio.


----------



## sdjernes (Sep 6, 2016)

ctphoto said:


> Channel 13 WNET PBS, New York - New Jersey


As a user of description video services and someone who works with various blind consumers around my state. I am low vision and love my TiVo System.

I am also a Charter customer, Nebraska.

The descriptive video audio is transmitted in what use to be called the SAP (secondary audio program) stream embedded in the MTS Stereo audio of an analog TV channel.

The trick is, if your area has gone like ours, there are no analog channels and you have a CableCARD and Tuning Adapter. In this case it is a language stream.

In my area Descriptive Video is usually on what is called French.

To get to the language streams on the TiVo, I press the "Info" button (second down from top on Right side of my Romeo/Mini remotes). Then I down arrow twice to Audio.


----------



## LinzPlace! (Nov 15, 2016)

This just started with me today! Fox Channel 11 on an old Series2 TiVo I've had for years. The "Info" solution doesn't work; there is no audio option on this box through the Info button. And it's not the TV - everything is off. Help! This is driving me crazy already...


----------



## ctphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

It is your cable company signal, they call it overdrive. Charter came to my house and put a signal reducer on my line and that fixed it.


----------

